# Fenix T1 - New tactical light, many pics



## HiltiHome (Nov 15, 2007)

Brand new Tactical Flashlight Fenix-T1 is available in Germany by the end of this month.

Cree Q5
Two levels by turning the bezel/head ? 
225/60 lumens
Tactical cliky
Clip, bezel up
Low batt warning
2xCR123


----------



## Esthan (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

Nice 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

Hopefully the bezel and lower half of the head are seperate, otherwise there's gona be lotsa scratches from the clip to battery tube.


----------



## Delta (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

Looks a little more appealing than before. Especially if it is "built like a tank."

If the clickie switch is tougher than what they currently use, I'll be in for one.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

No tactical strike bezel eh? Sucks it doesn't have R2 cree in it thou.

75 euro? Damn.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

LOL, why does every manufacturer call their light 'tactical' nowadays. Heck even my fridge light can be a 'tactical' light - it helps me battle hunger.


----------



## Steve-11 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

What's with that tail? Crenelated? (is that the right term?) UGH YUCK! :green:

Seems like it hurt, always jabbing into the palm or thumb or whatever. What could possibly be the rational for a crenelated tailcap?


----------



## xiaowenzu (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



Steve-11 said:


> What could possibly be the rational for a crenelated tailcap?


 It's sci-fi-esque. Lol :nana:


----------



## TOTC (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

Wow, is there any chance that US dealers like Fenix-Store will have this in time for Christmas? I'm looking to buy someone a Christmas gift and this light seems to meet my criteria better than most others I've been considering.

Looks like a neat product.


----------



## Stromberg (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



Steve-11 said:


> What could possibly be the rational for a crenelated tailcap?



Maybe the ability to stand on its tail and almost as easy to operate as protruding switch?


----------



## fluke (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

Very nice.
But that is about $110 without taxes


----------



## iSleep (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

dang ~

It looks like an elongated SF E1E ... to me, that is

But, it is still pretty cool nontheless


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



jzmtl said:


> 75 euro? Damn.



75 euro = $110.00. That's getting up in the premium light range. Unless 4sevens will be selling them for less than that, I think I'll be sticking with Surefire.


----------



## skalomax (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, I don't think I like It.

But I'll probably end up buying It. :tinfoil:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2007)

As far as Euro prices go it could just as well be the Fenixstore sells them at 75 USD, I've seen enough products do more in euro's than in dollars. 

That said, it has to be one of the ugliest lights I've seen... :green:


----------



## HiltiHome (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



bondr006 said:


> 75 euro = $110.00. That's getting up in the premium light range. Unless 4sevens will be selling them for less than that, I think I'll be sticking with Surefire.




Comparing the prices of other Fenix lights Euro vs USD, i guess it will be USD75.- in the USA.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 15, 2007)

In stock (Germany) 30th November


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has asked if it will out-throw a DBS.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 15, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> I'm surprised nobody has asked if it will out-throw a DBS.



I seriously doubt that. After a brief glance, the reflector on the DBS seems to be a whole lot bigger and deeper. These lights are not in the same leauge, comparing apples to oranges I belive the expression is.


----------



## Windscale (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting to see how well they will sell as this is directly treading onto SF's territory.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 15, 2007)

The price at $75 is reasonable, the looks are so so. I don't like the orange clickie...I mean, do we really need hi-vis clickies? .. We all know where the tail switch is even in complete darkness. I do like the bezel up carry but the clip bend appears to protrude farther than it needs to. The metal around the edge of the bezel looks thick which I'm not a fan of either. There should be some interesting discussion when the first ones land in Nov.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 15, 2007)

lovely

i guess ill beagain


----------



## PJD (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That said, it has to be one of the ugliest lights I've seen... :green:



Bart...I'm inclined to agree.

OTOH, I think the crenelated tail cap makes perfect sense. It gives a tail-standing capability, but still leaves the switch protruding enough to be considered a "tactical" forward clicky.

On the OTHER other hand, I HATE bezel-up clips...but that's just a matter of personal preference.

PJD


----------



## greenLED (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting design. I'd have to play with one to give a more informed opinion. I like what I'm seeing, though, and I'm guessing (total speculation here) some of the features in the T1 will slowly trickle down to the other models (like the reverse polarity feature, for example).


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 15, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Interesting design. I'd have to play with one to give a more informed opinion. I like what I'm seeing, though, and I'm guessing (total speculation here) some of the features in the T1 will slowly trickle down to the other models (like the reverse polarity feature, for example).



Note the three item connector at the head end, perhaps this has something to do with reverse polarity.

To me, it looks like the outer two (non conducting?) semi circles are raised, preventing flat negative battery terminal from connecting to positive head connection.


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 15, 2007)

Like what I see, can't wait to buy one.


----------



## swxb12 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



xiaowenzu said:


> LOL, why does every manufacturer call their light 'tactical' nowadays. Heck even my fridge light can be a 'tactical' light - it helps me battle hunger.



It's often a marketing thing-a-majig, and probably helps get attention and sales for the light especially if it's aimed towards LEO/military. Now 'built like a tank'? - we shall see.

It seems that Fenix can maintain the current line of lights that some people deem not durable or tactical enough (sometimes simply due to the looks and feel of the light, not necessarily true experience with durability) and push forward new model lines such as this T thing. More choices for the consumer I guess. None of their current offerings have exactly bombed with the actual owners, so hopefully this light will be another great value.

What we do know is that the regulation will be top notch as the warranty will be for those that purchase in the US from certain dealers (cheers, 4sevens).


----------



## 1 what (Nov 15, 2007)

"Solid as a tank" sounds nice. It's time we had some solid feeling feeling lights. It's one of the things I liked about the Inovas. As for the styling - yes please! Cant wait to see the Fenix Store price.


----------



## nmanchin (Nov 15, 2007)

i think it's a nice offer by fenix. not a beauty queen. but it has several features that people have been asking for! i'm pretty excited for reviews and until then we can only judge it by what we see and it's layout. if it is surefire $$$ it better be surefire quality. maybe they can pull it off.


----------



## swxb12 (Nov 15, 2007)

nmanchin said:


> if it is surefire $$$ it better be surefire quality. maybe they can pull it off.



It might sell very well if it's in the $70-80 range, but someone mentioned in another thread that if it's in the SF Cree $$$ range they will definitely lose some potential buyers to SF models instead. They would have to hit a no-doubter on this one to pull off $100+, IMO.


----------



## nmanchin (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah, honestly i think fenix would have to prove it to be BETTER than surefire to sell many at that price. and it *might* be...might be a beast, a bright one at that.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 15, 2007)

Its advertised as £47.95 in the UK: http://qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=58, which is way less than Surefires cost here and its much brighter... I'm tempted!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 15, 2007)

oxford_guy said:


> Its advertised as £47.95 in the UK: http://qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=58, which is way less than Surefires cost here and its much brighter... I'm tempted!



I don't know what the rate is between £ and $ but I would suspect that it would be much cheaper to get it in the states. 
www.fenix-store.com has free international shipping, and the customer service is topnotch, David (4seven here) does just about anything to please his customers. If anything breaks, he'll stand behind the product. Just look around at these forums, and you'll probably hear nothing but praise.


----------



## fluke (Nov 15, 2007)

oxford_guy said:


> Its advertised as £47.95 in the UK: http://qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=58, which is way less than Surefires cost here and its much brighter... I'm tempted!



Well that would mean it should be in the $80ish range.


----------



## fluke (Nov 15, 2007)

Lobo said:


> I don't know what the rate is between £ and $ but I would suspect that it would be much cheaper to get it in the states.
> www.fenix-store.com has free international shipping, and the customer service is topnotch, David (4seven here) does just about anything to please his customers. If anything breaks, he'll stand behind the product. Just look around at these forums, and you'll probably hear nothing but praise.



Its about $2.03 to £1.

But taking into account the extra added due to duty and taxes, T1 Should be $80ish.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh dear, looks like I am buying yet another Fenix then.


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 15, 2007)

not sure if i like the design but T1 certainly looks tough and i may endup buying more fenix. btw. Why is it call T1 not T1-CE?


----------



## Bolster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I have been reading some of the [Insert Quality Brand Here] vs Fenix war-threads, and it appears the one area that Fenix has to prove themselves is: durability. The repeated objection I see to Fenix is: "Wouldn't trust my life to one." I have not been reading about many Fenix failures, but nonetheless, this is the objection I see the most. 

If Fenix really wants to move into the tactical light area, they will need to get some objective torture-test data, showing their lights are as durable or more so than the competition. 

I think a cheaper, brighter, just-as-durable-or-more-so light would be heavy competition. But I think that a cheaper, brighter light would not. They have to demonstrate awesome durability. 

Clarification: I'm not saying Fenix isn't durable. None of mine have failed. Neither am I trying to get into yet another [Whomever] vs Fenix discussion--that's not my point. All I'm saying is: the "durability issue" is, I think, the weak spot in Fenix's perceived credibility, whether deserved or not.

Somebody needs to mount a Fenix and a competing light on one of those paint-can shakers and see which fails first. 

And some drop-testing would be good, too. 

Also, a Perp-Smacking test would be good. How many Perps can you smack with the bezel before your arm gets tired. That sort of thing is what the "Life Depends On It" crowd needs to see before buying (in my HUMBLE opinion).

I'm not a buyer of tactical lights myself (my life doesn't depend on my flashlight), so I really don't have a dog in this fight. But I am interested in marketing and product development, and competition in the marketplace.


----------



## nmanchin (Nov 15, 2007)

good point. real testing over multiple samples. although it will always be biased if a manufacturer is doing the testing  soooo i nominate myselft to test ALL new lights :naughty:



Bolster said:


> So I have been reading some of the [Insert Quality Brand Here] vs Fenix war-threads, and it appears the one area that Fenix has to prove themselves is: durability. The repeated objection I see to Fenix is: "Wouldn't trust my life to one." I have not been reading about many Fenix failures, but nonetheless, this is the objection I see the most.
> 
> If Fenix really wants to move into the tactical light area, they will need to get some objective torture-test data, showing their lights are as durable or more so than the competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spypro (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the design of the light but no strike bezel.
I'm curious about the turbo mode and heat. I hope we will be able to use it more than 10 minutes without damaging the LED and burning our hand.


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely the stainless steel bezel is meant to be a discreet strike bezel?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2007)

The light looks very nice, but I think I'll skip this one since it doesn't really suit my needs. 
Does anyone know if the clip can be removed, or is it there for good. 

Sometimes you guys confuse me. I thought this was what alot of you were asking for from Fenix for quite some time. A true tactical light with two levels and solid output/regulation, and now it seems like it's getting alot of negative comments.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 15, 2007)

nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"


----------



## Lobo (Nov 15, 2007)

Bolster said:


> So I have been reading some of the [Insert Quality Brand Here] vs Fenix war-threads, and it appears the one area that Fenix has to prove themselves is: durability. The repeated objection I see to Fenix is: "Wouldn't trust my life to one." I have not been reading about many Fenix failures, but nonetheless, this is the objection I see the most.
> 
> If Fenix really wants to move into the tactical light area, they will need to get some objective torture-test data, showing their lights are as durable or more so than the competition.
> 
> ...



You raised some good points, but I dont think that the "Life Depends On It" crowd will warm up to Fenix in a long time, since perceived durability is everything in this case. And Fenix will probably never be as big as other brands at this. When was the last time you saw a Fenix ad in your gun/outdoor etc magazine? And you'll never see american troops, agencies, cops etc using one officially, since it's not an american brand, and I think it'll snow in hell before they buy chinese lights, doesnt matter how good they are.

And how durable are actually Fenix? I have had one light die on me, but that was a hell of a dropthat would had killed any light (and I still got a new shiny replacement thanks to www.lighthound.com) so I have had no issues with reliability so far.
And in the only test so far where it's been compared to another manufacturer (Surefire) in equal terms (allthough I'm not sure how statistically accurate they are), Fenix had half the amount of failed clickies. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=178876
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=179206


----------



## pilou (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps the look, especially at the tail, is a little overdone, but it looks OK to me. I hope the clip is removable. I like the two simple levels.

If this one is called a T1, I assume there will be sooner or later a larger T2. I wonder whether Inova will complain about that.


----------



## 10mmWiseman (Nov 15, 2007)

If the price can be kept under $80 I will be picking some up!


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well its different for sure. Seems they got a good beam pattern out of a smooth reflector with a Cree, I haven't seen that before. The clip looks a bit overdone but we'll see what the reviewers say. If it is over 200 real lumens it will sure be a bright sucker. Time will tell. One of the nice things about Fenix is being able to buy them from 7777 or the Hound, both very good dealers.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



do you have this light in stock? i didn't see it on your site


----------



## Marduke (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



I'll put in a bid, PM sent.




jockohomo said:


> Surely the stainless steel bezel is meant to be a discreet strike bezel?



Probably serves the same purpose as the SS bezel on the Inova's. If you drop the light, it will often land on the bezel. A SS ring will not dent, scratch, or deform as much as anodized aluminum. It's a nifty feature that has saved my X1's and X5 on several occasions.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"


PM sent.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



xiaowenzu said:


> LOL, why does every manufacturer call their light 'tactical' nowadays. Heck even my fridge light can be a 'tactical' light - it helps me battle hunger.


 
Maybe because so many people have been asking for tactical style lights from Fenix. Most of their lights are reverse clicky, which some people can't stand, and wouldn't be able to be used in a tactical situation. So Fenix designed this light for tactical situations, with a tactical forward clicky, the tail cap can be used like a strike bezel, etc. Also you have a high enough output on high the be considered bright enough for tactical use. So this is one light that deserves to be classified as a tactical light, even if it may not be what everyone wants in a tactical light. Maybe from this Fenix will improve on their tactical line when they get customer feedback about the T1, and come out with an improved T2 that is more tactical.


----------



## Krahl (Nov 15, 2007)

I will definitely buy this Light. Cool!


----------



## redledz (Nov 15, 2007)

I give kudos to Fenix for making a light that looks different. It's a step in the right direction for sure.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



Oh oh, can I have one? I'll run it over with my jeep, and I'll subject it to the extreme cold and salt of canadian winter.


----------



## Seth (Nov 15, 2007)

pilou said:


> Perhaps the look, especially at the tail, is a little overdone, but it looks OK to me. I hope the clip is removable. I like the two simple levels.


Funny.

I especially *like* the look of the tail, the body looks ok to me... but the bezel is a bit *too* simple for my taste.

Actually I even like the look of the clip, it has this " It works, it doesn´t have to look pretty... " - style.

If they did a bit of cosmetic upgrade to the bezel - like "brand-S" or various manufacturers @ DX or Kai do, this would be an awesome-looking light.

I don´t doubt this light will have top-notch regulation and above-average build-quality, but a more "sexy" looking bezel would have been the icing on the cake... YMMV

Seth


----------



## WildChild (Nov 15, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Oh oh, can I have one? I'll run it over with my jeep, and I'll subject it to the extreme cold and salt of canadian winter.



Extreme cold in Montreal?? Mouahahaha!  You need to go to Saguenay some day. Quebec City (where I live right now) is colder but not as much.

About the Fenix, the look is much better than it was on the 1st flyer we've seen here. It looks like a winner but we will have to wait for reviews!  

BEWARE!! It looks it has a smooth reflector! It will probably be hit by the "dark ring" around the hotspot (just looking at the beamshots, it seems it is). Personnally I don't care but some may...


----------



## WildChild (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



PM Sent


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey folks... some of you have PM'ed about the T1's when where how much etc... Well, let me just post the link here to the official announcement:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2085961&postcount=88

and the direct link to the T1 in my store: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=386


----------



## Saiga (Nov 15, 2007)

if they've beefed up the construction so that it really is "solid as a tank",and can bring it in around $75-80 bucks, i can't see myself not getting one of these. only two modes, bright as hell,tactical clicky, HAIII finish and the Inove-like stainless bezel.......i'm betting this turns out to be an out-of-the-park homer for fenix. oh yeah, i also hope the clip is removable.


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 15, 2007)

"What's with that tail? Crenelated? (is that the right term?) UGH YUCK! :green:

Seems like it hurt, always jabbing into the palm or thumb or whatever. What could possibly be the rational for a crenelated tailcap?"




** I like the tail this way. Done right it can both tailstand AND be activated easily ( VIA thumb in the valley)..I have asked for this several times from Wolfeyes and Deree.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang,... looks plain ugly to me ......
....Better crank up the lathe PEU, she`s gonna look a whole lot prettier wearin an 18650 body, / plain jane tailcap combo ...


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 15, 2007)

Fenix T1 on sale at the Fenix Store, T1


----------



## HiltiHome (Nov 15, 2007)

Seems, that i forced 7777 out of the water


----------



## thezman (Nov 15, 2007)

Stated diameter is 35mm.
I wonder which part they measured.
A 35mm body would be useless for mounting on a weapon, as I know of no 35mm rings. 
25mm (1 inch) or 30mm would work.


----------



## TOTC (Nov 15, 2007)

Will the T1 be able to run off of a 17670 or other li-ions?


----------



## LA OZ (Nov 15, 2007)

I prefer orange peel reflector for smooth beam. I will wait for the second generation T1. Fenix, we need a torch that could accept 18650 battery!


----------



## HiltiHome (Nov 15, 2007)

TOTC said:


> Will the T1 be able to run off of a 17670 or other li-ions?




I guess, they use a similar circuit, as in the P3D. So there is a good chance to use 17670 in it.


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Hey folks... some of you have PM'ed about the T1's when where how much etc... Well, let me just post the link here to the official announcement:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2085961&postcount=88
> 
> and the direct link to the T1 in my store: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=386



David,
why must you do this


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like something Batman would carry, especially with that tailcap. Ouch!


----------



## Bolster (Nov 15, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse? I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



See what happens when you don't check this forum for a couple of hours? Lookit how late I'm responding! 

4sevens, thanks for the offer! While I do have statistical training, I hate to say it but I am not your guy for this task because I would fail the "objectivity" and "credibility" tests. I overwhelmingly own Fenix's (bought from you). That in combination with my barely enlightened status would make me a low credibility source. However if I may make a few recommendations: 

If you wish to challenge a leading mfgr in an abuse test, which I do believe would be well worth your while (provided the Fenix'es hold up) I would actually recommend doing it right by using a testing laboratory that has literally no dog in the fight whatsoever. It would even be best if they were "blind" as to who their client was. Otherwise you'll have people cat-calling the results when they don't turn out as they like them. Trust me, voice of experience here. 

For this reason, I'm not sanguine about an enthusiast running your tests, unless their credibility is through the roof. Like, oh, I won't name names, but one of the high-credibility experts already PM'd you in this thread.

And, as Nmanchin states, you'd need multiple tests over multiple samples. But a good statistician would give you the appropriate test design. 

If you need any advice on planning a study, feel free to PM me. Otherwise, thanks for selling me all these great lights, and best of luck and best of sales on the T1!


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 15, 2007)

WildChild said:


> Extreme cold in Montreal?? Mouahahaha!  You need to go to Saguenay some day. Quebec City (where I live right now) is colder but not as much.



Shhhhhh, can't you see I'm trying to score a free light to play with?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 15, 2007)

Bolster said:


> See what happens when you don't check this forum for a couple of hours? Lookit how late I'm responding!
> 
> 4sevens, thanks for the offer! While I do have statistical training, I hate to say it but I am not your guy for this task because I would fail the "objectivity" and "credibility" tests. I overwhelmingly own Fenix's (bought from you). That in combination with my barely enlightened status would make me a low credibility source. However if I may make a few recommendations:
> 
> ...



I've PM'd 4sevens offering the services of my engineering test lab.


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not a test engineer, but I do believe true statistical testing would cost just a dumpsterload of money. Something like get many lights, bake, freeze, shake, test, rinse, repeat... Even with a cheap shaker (like a paint can mixer), this would take a huge effort. Lesser levels of testing (how many drops out the window before it stops working...) aren't much better than anecdotal.

I did see something funny about the runtime curve in the first post. It shows about 600-700 lux for the 90 minute Turbo runtime. That brightness value is not consistent with 275 lumens of output (way too low - I'd expect more like 6 to 7 thousand lux, or more). I'm guessing that the 275 lumens claim is intended and that there's a typo somewhere in the runtime curve shown.


----------



## thezman (Nov 15, 2007)

I did some PhotoShop guess work on the photo in the 1st post.

Looks like the head is 35mm in diameter and the body should come in at about an inch.


----------



## Hitthespot (Nov 15, 2007)

*I like the looks of this light*

I like this light. With the bigger head it may be a real good thrower. This would be a great compliment to the P2D I have which is more of a flood. I live close to Brightguy who is also a distributor for Fenix. If they have thim in stock on 11/28/07 or shortly there after I will be there that day to check them out and probably buy a couple.

I will post my findings if they get them in. I don't want to buy without checking them out first.


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 15, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> I am not a test engineer, but I do believe true statistical testing would cost just a dumpsterload of money. Something like get many lights, bake, freeze, shake, test, rinse, repeat... Even with a cheap shaker (like a paint can mixer), this would take a huge effort. Lesser levels of testing (how many drops out the window before it stops working...) aren't much better than anecdotal.
> 
> I did see something funny about the runtime curve in the first post. It shows about 600-700 lux for the 90 minute Turbo runtime. That brightness value is not consistent with 275 lumens of output (way too low - I'd expect more like 6 to 7 thousand lux, or more). I'm guessing that the 275 lumens claim is intended and that there's a typo somewhere in the runtime curve shown.


It said 225 Lumens


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> I did see something funny about the runtime curve in the first post. It shows about 600-700 lux for the 90 minute Turbo runtime. That brightness value is not consistent with 275 lumens of output (way too low - I'd expect more like 6 to 7 thousand lux, or more). I'm guessing that the 275 lumens claim is intended and that there's a typo somewhere in the runtime curve shown.


 
I think the 600-700 might be a typo and they ment to put 6,000-7,000. I have the P3D Q5 with textured reflector and it has over 3,000 lux on Turbo. The T1 has a smooth reflector that is deeper than the reflector in the P3D AND it has more output so I would imagine the throw to be much more than the P3D Q5. 

BTW,


----------



## craigberesh (Nov 15, 2007)

I just wonder if the steel clip can be removed. I just dont like the look of that clip for some reason.:twothumbs


----------



## merkaba (Nov 15, 2007)

If only it could use a 18650.... unlike most here i actually really like the look of this light! :naughty:


----------



## NickDrak (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like the looks of this light. Looks like it will make a good duty light. I still have not found anything that can replace my collection of Surefire duty lights that I carry with me "On-Duty" on a daily basis. Most of the Chinese offerings thus far have been eliminated for duty use due to their overly complex switching modes (reverse clicky:sick2, and lack of build quality. This new T1 looks like just the ticket to really boost Fenix's LE/Military market share. Hopefully it is a solid as claimed. If so, it will be a winner. 

I will use it as a Patrol/Duty light and give my opinion of the T1 when I put it to use for a couple of weeks. Cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this clip like the one on the Surefire U2?


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 15, 2007)

Similar, except the clip on the U2 is oriented so the light is placed bezel down in the pocket. This one is bezel up.


----------



## Illum (Nov 15, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Note the three item connector at the head end, perhaps this has something to do with reverse polarity.



aside from the polarity protection, I don't see slots on the light engine as with L2P/Ts I wonder [for mod purposes] whether the internals can be accessed through the bezel

higher clicky boot, but from the extended TC design its candle-mode-able
steel bezel versus aluminum body...so its going to be top heavy



[email protected] said:


> That said, it has to be one of the ugliest lights I've seen... :green:



you know...*βα**®Τ* does have a point, its unlike any fenix light that ever made it off the sketchpad


----------



## Taboot (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it looks pretty unique in a sea of similar looking lights. I like the head and the radiused area behind it. I like the tail too. I'm pretty certain I'll be buying one eventually.


----------



## flashy bazook (Nov 15, 2007)

well, well, well! Fenix is definitely moving into SF territory with this Tank (T1). And with all the talk of the reasonable price, good looks, tough bezel, tactical clicky, is no-one noticing the Q5 and the runtime/output??

225 lumens at 1.5 hrs, and 60 lumens at 10 hrs on 2xCR123As!!!

My lord, two years ago I'd think anyone suggesting such specs so soon would be out of their minds! The HDS is advertising 70 lumens for 1 hr runtime for crying out loud (OK, or 100 lumens for the "efficient" LED).

to buy or not to buy is not the question, the question is WHEN to buy!

Must...wait...for...the...reviews...must...wait...for...the...wallet...to...replenish...


----------



## Illum (Nov 15, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> well, well, well! Fenix is definitely moving into SF territory with this Tank (T1).



oh dear....I can see someone using this statement to pour gasoline on the surefire vs fenix blazeoo:

Fenix needs a good tank light for one thing...most of its current models are lightweight and powerful....but not something I would use to pound tent pegs with


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah no kidding, that's why they are called flashlight, not flashhammer. :nana:


----------



## Taboot (Nov 15, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Yeah no kidding, that's why they are called flashlight, not flashhammer. :nana:


 
A 6D MagSledge would be cool though...:twothumbs


----------



## Taboot (Nov 15, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> oh dear....I can see someone using this statement to pour gasoline on the surefire vs fenix blazeoo:
> 
> Fenix needs a good tank light for one thing...most of its current models are lightweight and powerful....but not something I would use to pound tent pegs with


 
If I only had an Aviator($195) a Fenix T1($73) to pound tent stakes in with, the T1 would do just fine.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 16, 2007)

It is ugly, but I think I will pre-order one tonight just for another EDC while at work, who knows I will give it a try.

Like my sig line states, it must be over 100 lumens so this one fits the bill.


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to applaud Fenix for branching out in another direction with this light. :thumbsup: Personally, I like the look of the bezel and body design and, judging from the pic, the polarity protection and contacts look pretty clean - qc looks like it's even better now. Having said that, I'm not keen on the tail switch or the clip. As a 'tactical' light, I can understand the tail switch but that type of clip? I'm just wondering how sturdy that clip is...

I think I'm going to pass on this light as it doesn't quite meet my needs but I'd be curious to see what else Fenix has up their sleeves in terms of design... and I can't wait for the new Cree emitters to start appearing in their lights.



4sevens said:


> Hey folks... some of you have PM'ed about the T1's when where how much etc... Well, let me just post the link here to the official announcement:http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2085961&postcount=88
> and the direct link to the T1 in my store: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=386


Wow, that was fast 4sevens! As usual, great feedback and support of Fenix products! :twothumbs


----------



## NA8 (Nov 16, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



Hey, just put one on a shotgun and shoot full power buckshot until you run out of money or it fails. 

Number of shots and does it still work is all we need to know.


----------



## bspofford (Nov 16, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I like the looks of this one. If the finish is a true HAIII, the "olive green" should be OK. The clip looks similar to that on the DereeLight CL1H, and it's a great clip. I also prefer the head up orientation. The tail looks OK to me too, and I suspect that the rounded tripod design will be more comfortable in the hand and still tail stand reasonably well. My only complaint is that it doesn't run on Li-ion 3.7V cells. I'll probably use rechargeable LiFePO4 3.0V 16340 cells on the one that I JUST ORDERED! :twothumbs


----------



## Taboot (Nov 16, 2007)

bspofford said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I like the looks of this one. If the finish is a true HAIII, the "olive green" should be OK. The clip looks similar to that on the DereeLight CL1H, and it's a great clip. I also prefer the head up orientation. The tail looks OK to me too, and I suspect that the rounded tripod design will be more comfortable in the hand and still tail stand reasonably well. My only complaint is that it doesn't run on Li-ion 3.7V cells. I'll probably use rechargeable LiFePO4 3.0V 16340 cells on the one that I JUST ORDERED! :twothumbs


 
If you don't mind me asking, where did you order from? The best price I've found is from pts, but fenix-store lists a specific ship date in November. 

I'm currently waiting for a P3D Q5 to arrive and here I am about to order a T1


----------



## RobStar (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this light looks pretty cool.. I ordered the JetBeam II today, it'll be an interesting comparison.

I can't seem to pre-order this from fenix-store... it always shows the cart empty. Anybody else try to preorder one?


----------



## RobStar (Nov 16, 2007)

I tried again and I managed to cart it. I wonder if somebody dropped it from their cart or it expired.

Also grabbed the P2D CE Q5.. looks sweet! Should be a bright winter


----------



## chiphead (Nov 16, 2007)

Think we'll see them in the states, there's nothing like this on the Fenix site.

chiphead


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 16, 2007)

Should, as I just ordered one. They ship on the 28th. Here's a link in case you missed it earlier.

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=386


----------



## Taboot (Nov 16, 2007)

chiphead said:


> Think we'll see them in the states, there's nothing like this on the Fenix site.
> 
> chiphead


 
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6421

They're in US NW, no?


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 16, 2007)

I wonder if a T1 head will fit on a P3D body ?


----------



## worldedit (Nov 16, 2007)

Why does Fenix go for non rechargeable lights. They dont produce batterys, do they?


----------



## sims2k (Nov 16, 2007)

$70-$80 price range...I would buy one too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2007)

$73.- at the Fenix store.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Before I rush out and order one of these, could someone confirm what charger and rechargable batteries should work with this? I don't currently have any CR123A lights, and don't like running on non-rechargables (just seems a waste), but am not sure what is/isn't compatible. Thanks

Paul


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 16, 2007)

I ordered one this morning, the price is not bad. I am not quite sure I like the look if the light (need to see it for real first). At least it will be a light I am not afraid to beat around and really put to hard use without compromise if I don´t like the look  .... well, I guess even if I like it.

Eric


----------



## JKL (Nov 16, 2007)

Fenix T1 is quite valid for me , I have done a preorder in Italy immediatly already yesterday .


----------



## nmanchin (Nov 16, 2007)

i agree. However, I'd be more than pleased to just do some real world abuse and torture test. i warn though... the light will get bruised:naughty:



Bolster said:


> See what happens when you don't check this forum for a couple of hours? Lookit how late I'm responding!
> 
> 4sevens, thanks for the offer! While I do have statistical training, I hate to say it but I am not your guy for this task because I would fail the "objectivity" and "credibility" tests. I overwhelmingly own Fenix's (bought from you). That in combination with my barely enlightened status would make me a low credibility source. However if I may make a few recommendations:
> 
> ...


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



x2x3x2 said:


> Hopefully the bezel and lower half of the head are seperate, otherwise there's gona be lotsa scratches from the clip to battery tube.


werd


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 16, 2007)

I order one , also some AW RCR123s so I hope they work like they do in P3D. I really like the look and run time of this loght.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 16, 2007)

worldedit said:


> Why does Fenix go for non rechargeable lights. They dont produce batterys, do they?



I imagine it will accept RCR123's, and the full detailed info hasn't been published yet. I would send Fenix an email asking for specific voltage input ranges, if 4sevens hasn't already asked them himself.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 16, 2007)

4sevens said:


> nmanchin, bolster, would you like a brand new T1 to abuse?
> I can offer a few loaners to abuse. However, I'll need you to
> state the logical and clinical process with which you will put the T1 through.
> Perhaps this includes some measurable and repeatable "processes"



I constantly use a 6P and P3D Q5 in a big city emergency room. Both the lights have been soaked in blood, saliva (whatever secretions that come out in a persons body) while examining patients during trauma. With my hands slick with fluid both have been dropped repeatedly, and neither one has failed. I use my lights not as if MY life depended on it but somebody else's. After a shift, I use an iodine soap solution to clean them up before stashing them in my bag for EDC. 

That being said, can i score a free light too?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 18, 2007)

4.45mm thick eh ! ...... just right for grooves, fins, flutes,


----------



## BigD64 (Nov 18, 2007)

Fenix store lists the T1 shipping out on 11/28. 2 on order weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 18, 2007)

wishywashy7 said:


> ...Both the lights have been soaked in blood, saliva (whatever secretions that come out in a persons body)...




Mate, WAY too much info there...


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 18, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> 4.45mm thick eh ! ...... just right for grooves, fins, flutes,


Hm... indeed, good place for some tritium slots.....if only I could mill those myself....

Eric


----------



## cat (Nov 18, 2007)

worldedit said:


> Why does Fenix go for non rechargeable lights. They dont produce batterys, do they?



Policy, like Surefire. 
You can use rechargeables, in some cases, but the circuits are optimized for primary cells.


----------



## bspofford (Nov 18, 2007)

Taboot said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you order from? The best price I've found is from pts, but fenix-store lists a specific ship date in November.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for a P3D Q5 to arrive and here I am about to order a T1


 
I ordered it from the Fenix Store using the "CPF8" coupon. Price including shipping is about $67.


----------



## Optik49 (Nov 18, 2007)

_I would be happy to test one out._


----------



## IcantC (Nov 18, 2007)

oxford_guy said:


> Before I rush out and order one of these, could someone confirm what charger and rechargable batteries should work with this? I don't currently have any CR123A lights, and don't like running on non-rechargables (just seems a waste), but am not sure what is/isn't compatible. Thanks
> 
> Paul



+1! Otherwise I will continue to buy SF batteries :candle:

Looks to be a decent light for the price. I cannot wait to read the reviews for the light!


----------



## woodrow (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the bezel...just scalloped..or whatever you call those little ridges...enough to let me know if I set the light down on its bezel with it running. I do not need a strike bezel on a light.

Also, SF does not currently make a light in its class at anywhere near the price point. The G2L quickly dims to 55 lumen's. The 6pl is not as thick at the bezel or as bright. Buy a M2 and use the cree dropin and you have a good match in toughness, but the SF is nowhere near as bright and only 1 level. The U2 and L5 are great lights, but use a inefficient led and cost 3-5 times as much. 

I am not a tactical light expert, but having had 8 SF lights...I can say this light looks like a winner to me.


----------



## 1 what (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't taken delivery yet but already can imagine a "tarted up" bezzle!
This is a disease.


----------



## Tiny86 (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't wait to see the reviews on this one!! I will probably end up with one
Oh, I want it!
Is it a twist on, or a cliky? If it's a cliky I hope its not reverse.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 19, 2007)

It just depends at how you look at the light. I like the looks.

I am looking at this light as a tool, something to use and use often. I think Fenix got it right.

The clip may look a little different, but it has the same basic shape as a SF E series clip....just not solid. I am just hoping it has strong tension to clip it a baseball cap for hands free. It should also work very nicely with blue jeans pockets or thick cargo pockets.

2 stages with out all the needless strobe or S.O.S.

Good output and runtime if it lives up to the claim.

So........if it comes out of the box with a decent beam and throw, its gonna be a winner





Bill


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 19, 2007)

Tiny86 said:


> I can't wait to see the reviews on this one!! I will probably end up with one
> Oh, I want it!
> Is it a twist on, or a cliky? If it's a cliky I hope its not reverse.



It's a forward clickie...


----------



## richdsu (Nov 19, 2007)

If Fenix would package this flashlight with two switches : Momentary with Twisty and Clicky Switch like Lumapower did, this will definitely attract a lots lots of orders.


----------



## JKL (Nov 19, 2007)

I won't be provocative and someone could disagree with this assertion but :

IMHO an available third momentary strobe- function in a "tactical flashlight" may be usefull for some applications...

At any rate as told in another post:


JKL said:


> Fenix T1 is quite valid for me , I have done a preorder in Italy immediatly already yesterday .
> 11-16-2007, 12:35 PM


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking at the pictures again, it appears that when you twist head for modes, the clip will twist together with head and scrape against body.



Braddah_Bill said:


> The clip may look a little different, but it has the same basic shape as a SF E series clip....just not solid. I am just hoping it has strong tension to clip it a baseball cap for hands free. It should also work very nicely with blue jeans pockets or thick cargo pockets.
> 
> Bill


 
It's over 150 grams without battery, seems too heavy to clip on a cap anyway.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 19, 2007)

> I imagine it will accept RCR123's, and the full detailed info hasn't been published yet. I would send Fenix an email asking for specific voltage input ranges, if 4sevens hasn't already asked them himself.


 
I really want to purchase one of these lights, but has anyone been able to ascertain if this light can be operated safely with 2xRCR123s?

I have sent an email to 4sevens, but I haven't heard back as of yet. I'll post his reply here when I hear back.

MSax


----------



## IcantC (Nov 19, 2007)

MSaxatilus said:


> I really want to purchase one of these lights, but has anyone been able to ascertain if this light can be operated safely with 2xRCR123s?
> 
> I have sent an email to 4sevens, but I haven't heard back as of yet. I'll post his reply here when I hear back.
> 
> MSax


 

Keep us updated


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it looks good, and I like the look of the clip.

It's funny how this has gone from people calling the previous pictures a 'fake', refusing to believe that it even exists, then calling it horrendous and blaming Fenix for such a crappy looking light, to now 90% of people wanting one...  

The one thing I can't understand is how it was advertised in leaflets with other Fenix products, while CPF knew nothing about it! I thought CPF would have known about it somehow?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 19, 2007)

Lobo said:


> I don't know what the rate is between £ and $ but I would suspect that it would be much cheaper to get it in the states.
> www.fenix-store.com has free international shipping, and the customer service is topnotch, David (4seven here) does just about anything to please his customers. If anything breaks, he'll stand behind the product. Just look around at these forums, and you'll probably hear nothing but praise.



I'm in the UK and I've had a fair amount of stuff off fenix-store before and had no problems. I've just pre-ordered two of the new Fenix T1's and four of the life2go (sp?) battery holder tubes and it came to just under £60 delivered. 

:twothumbs


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 19, 2007)

Jambo said:


> I'm in the UK and I've had a fair amount of stuff off fenix-store before and had no problems. I've just pre-ordered two of the new Fenix T1's and four of the life2go (sp?) battery holder tubes and it came to just under £60 delivered.
> 
> :twothumbs


 
2 T1s for under £60? 

*And* four life2go battery holders worth a tenner?


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 19, 2007)

It's tactical when you can get momentary light without having to click it in, not very hard to discern there lol, as far as the -switch- is concerned.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 19, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> 2 T1s for under £60?
> 
> *And* four life2go battery holders worth a tenner?



Yep. Forgot to mention I used the CPF coupon and got a bit off.


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 19, 2007)

Jambo said:


> Yep. Forgot to mention I used the CPF coupon and got a bit off.


 
I think it comes to $152 - which is about £75...

Still, that's a surprisingly good price! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jambo (Nov 19, 2007)

Just checked my paypal account and you're right, didn't realise I had a small amount still left in my paypal account from a previous transaction thus the money taken from my bank account was just under £60. 

The full amount is actually around the £75 you mentioned, still that's a good price for two T1's and four life2go tubes as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Marduke (Nov 19, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> I think it looks good, and I like the look of the clip.
> 
> It's funny how this has gone from people calling the previous pictures a 'fake', refusing to believe that it even exists, then calling it horrendous and blaming Fenix for such a crappy looking light, to now 90% of people wanting one...
> 
> The one thing I can't understand is how it was advertised in leaflets with other Fenix products, while CPF knew nothing about it! I thought CPF would have known about it somehow?



The original advertisement isn't the light being sold. It's very different.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 19, 2007)

So...are you saying the pictures that 4sevens posted are not a true representation of the Fenix T1 light that is being sold? I find that very hard to believe.



Marduke said:


> The original advertisement isn't the light being sold. It's very different.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 19, 2007)

bondr006 said:


> So...are you saying the pictures that 4sevens posted are not a true representation of the Fenix T1 light that is being sold? I find that very hard to believe.



No, I am referring to this original advert


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 19, 2007)

Jambo said:


> Just checked my paypal account and you're right, didn't realise I had a small amount still left in my paypal account from a previous transaction thus the money taken from my bank account was just under £60.
> 
> The full amount is actually around the £75 you mentioned, still that's a good price for two T1's and four life2go tubes as far as I'm concerned...


 
Wasn't trying to correct you Jambo, just was seeing if they were were working out that cheap. I ordered some Life2Go Tubes last night!

Yup, great prices. And free delivery!!


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 19, 2007)

Marduke said:


> No, I am referring to this original advert


 
Is that a fake or edited picture then? Or is it the T1?

I thought Fenix came up with that leaflet... :candle:


----------



## IcantC (Nov 19, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> Is that a fake or edited picture then? Or is it the T1?
> 
> I thought Fenix came up with that leaflet... :candle:


 

T1, was probably how the prototype or design looked in the early stages.


----------



## Tychicum (Nov 19, 2007)

The prices you folks are considering seem to be to be a tad high compared to what you can bring them in from Canada for ... 

How about $69.95 USD ... plus shipping?

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-t1.html


----------



## IcantC (Nov 19, 2007)

Tychicum said:


> The prices you folks are considering seem to be to be a tad high compared to what you can bring them in from Canada for ...
> 
> How about $69.95 USD ... plus shipping?
> 
> http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-t1.html


 
Fenixstore is $67 shipped worldwide .

$73 and CPF8 8% coupon code


----------



## LG&M (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but does any one know if this light will be able to take a replacement drop-in when new/ better LED's come out.


----------



## herolet (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know that if you could carry on this kind of lights to board an airplane? I mean, its tail looks sharp. Or has anyone had any troubles carrying on a "tactical" flashlights boarding a flight?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 19, 2007)

herolet said:


> Does anyone know that if you could carry on this kind of lights to board an airplane? I mean, its tail looks sharp. Or has anyone had any troubles carrying on a "tactical" flashlights boarding a flight?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



There is a rather extensive thread on the subject of flashlights and the TSA. In short, not one member has ever reported a single issue, and there is absolutely no rule preventing you from taking a light onboard a plane.


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



x2x3x2 said:


> Hopefully the bezel and lower half of the head are seperate, otherwise there's gona be lotsa scratches from the clip to battery tube.


 
That's a good point. Does anyone know if the clip scrapes the battery tube?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*



monkeyboy said:


> That's a good point. Does anyone know if the clip scrapes the battery tube?



It looks to me as if the clip attaches to the body, not the head. The joint between the head and body is above the clip.

Edit:
NVM, reverse polarity protection picture shows otherwise.... :-(


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 - New tactical light*

In the picture showing reverse polarity protection, it seems to attach to the head.


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 19, 2007)

hybrid... it reminds me the clip of huntlight FT02X. SF head...


----------



## 276 (Nov 19, 2007)

getting this one will be my....8th or 9th fenix light they just keep coming out with newer lights.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 20, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

Guys, I just received an email from Fenix direct. The T1 will be able to run safely off of 2xRCR123s!!!! :twothumbs

However, the battery tube is a bit small for 1x18650 and therefore it won't fit in the light.

That is very good news.... I just placed my order!!!

MSax


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep! I am told they will take RCR123's. I'm not sure about 17670's but the
dimensions SHOULD fit. I don't know about the V requirements. I'm assuming
it's a buck circuit. I guess we won't know until they come in 


Marduke said:


> I've PM'd 4sevens offering the services of my engineering test lab.





Optik49 said:


> _I would be happy to test one out._


About the units to be tested. Thanks for everyone who has PM'd
and emailed me. Sorry I have not responded to most of them. I will start
a new thread to open up applications for T1 abuse sometime next week 
I'm currently out of town so my time is limited.


Tiny86 said:


> I can't wait to see the reviews on this one!! I will probably end up with one
> Oh, I want it!
> Is it a twist on, or a cliky? If it's a cliky I hope its not reverse.


It is a forward clicky. You can push halfway for momentary on.

Also I am told the clip is not removable. It is part of the head assembly.
However there is a possibility of clipless T1's if there is enough interested.
But we probably won't go into that until beginning of 08.


----------



## TOTC (Nov 20, 2007)

MSaxatilus said:


> Guys, I just received an email from Fenix direct. The T1 will be able to run safely off of 2xRCR123s!!!! :twothumbs





4sevens said:


> Yep! I am told they will take RCR123's.


Fantastic. Looks like I have at least one friend taken care of for Christmas... off to place my order.


----------



## JKL (Nov 21, 2007)

*Great news* :twothumbs


Originally Posted by *MSaxatilus* 

 
_Guys, I just received an email from Fenix direct. The T1 will be able to run safely off of 2xRCR123s!!!! :twothumbs

Originally Posted by *4sevens* 

 
Yep! I am told they will take RCR123's.

_


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 21, 2007)

JKL said:


> *Great news* :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MSaxatilus*
> ...



Does that include protected ones e.g. AW Protected R123A?


----------



## JKL (Nov 21, 2007)

oxford_guy said:


> Does that include protected ones e.g. AW Protected R123A?




It's probable but for now I don't know


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone actually OWN one of these yet? Am I going to have to buy one just to see what it's actually like?


----------



## TOTC (Nov 21, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Anyone actually OWN one of these yet? Am I going to have to buy one just to see what it's actually like?


You might want to check the availability date on Fenix-Store (which also seems in line with other dealers based on the original post) :nana: :nana: 



HiltiHome said:


> Brand new Tactical Flashlight Fenix-T1 is available in Germany by the end of this month.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 21, 2007)

TOTC said:


> You might want to check the availability date on Fenix-Store (which also seems in line with other dealers based on the original post) :nana: :nana:




Yeaaaaahhhhh, based on my experience with the Photon ReX, I think I'll let someone else have the pain of waiting for a light this time


----------

